# Help ID'ing an old girls' Murray Eliminator?



## TheDood723 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hey guys, first post here in a while, site wouldn't recognize my old account so I made a new one

Could anyone tell me how old this Murray Eliminator is? It's not the traditional Eliminator, it's the girls version and I can't find any info on age. I've checked the rear drop outs, and the while bike and only found this on the head tube: M2 5261 76781.






Also, if it's any help, these decals are on this bike also:








I've found a similar bike on eBay, but the head badge decal is different. Any idea guys? Thank you in advance


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 8, 2019)

I think having the serial number on the head tube dates it to the mid 70s. I'm afraid I dont know any more than that.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 8, 2019)

M2 makes the bike a 1972.


----------



## jeep girl (May 26, 2020)

Picked up this girls Eliminator today. It was so cheap I couldn't resist. Looks all original, even the tires. Not as cool as the boys, but still fun.  1976.


----------



## jammer (May 26, 2020)

I saw that near me yesterday and thought about it myself Jeep Girl, very Kool


----------

